# Fem Bodybuilders With Big Huge Muscles



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't know if this belongs here but behold........


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2006)

behold my vomit....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> behold my vomit....



Good one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2006)

So fucking gross... Why the hell would a woman want to look like that? Let alone suffer through the side effects of anabolics on a female body...


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

Some of those women's faces have turned into men's....


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice German wench here....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Some of those women's faces have turned into men's....


 
Like this one?


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Like this one?



She's the prime culprit!


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

This one too!   She's not only got a man's face but a men's chest as well.Maybe it IS a man?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> This one too! She's not only got a man's face but a men's chest as well.Maybe it IS a man?


 
Maybe it's the only way they can win a contest.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe it's the only way they can win a contest.

It's their choice,their way of life........  (Actually the blonde German I posted above doesn't look too bad.......... She'd eat me for breakfast though )


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine eyes!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

*Rachelle Cannon*


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tammy Pies*


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

Much better.


----------



## jaim91 (Jun 11, 2006)

Is she figure or bodybuilding?


----------



## MoJoJoJo747 (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe she is figure.

How about my girl Rosa.

I met her in the last Aus Fitness Expo in Sydney. This photo is from her site www.fitrose.com. She is competing later on in Spain this year.

MoJo


----------



## paulpwrs (Jun 12, 2006)

Ever see the Simpson's epsiode when Marge starts using steriods....what a hoot......


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 13, 2006)

theyre all hotties


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 13, 2006)

^^^^ Disqualified, this is a man ^^^^








This is ok...  I'll bet off-diet she looks very sexy


----------



## GFR (Jun 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ^^^^ Disqualified, this is a man ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## assassin (Jun 14, 2006)

sorry for this question but how do they have sex


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
She so wants me...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2006)

that is a woman!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## bigss75 (Jun 15, 2006)

All the female bodybuilders although disgusting to me, you have to give props to get that built and stay that way. Im sure they take their fair share of shit for it


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 16, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>



Ideal place to put my wine glass.


----------



## MoJoJoJo747 (Jun 16, 2006)

Chicks with muscles are awesome, as long as they maintain their femininity.

My perspective to the muscle haters is this, all women have muscles its only their BF that hidesit, so if a chik reduces her BF and tones up a bit, they can all look like Minica Brant (Sort of ), lol...


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2006)

Either way, I judge people by their personalities.... what they do to their bodies is their perogative and I'm not grossed out by it.  I wish I had muscles like that!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jun 16, 2006)

^ Agreed

Those chics  push themselves alot more than alot of guys I see in the gym......I like a chick with meat on her bones!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 16, 2006)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> ^ Agreed
> 
> Those chics push themselves alot more than alot of guys I see in the gym......I like a chick with meat on her bones!


Your back!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jun 16, 2006)

You noticed,LOL


----------



## MuscleM4n (Jun 22, 2006)

Not cool!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 22, 2006)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Not cool!


 
What? The big ladies?


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 23, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Either way, I judge people by their personalities.... what they do to their bodies is their perogative and I'm not grossed out by it. I wish I had muscles like that!



Good answer.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jun 23, 2006)

This one's hot


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 26, 2006)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Not cool!


damn WTF??? you haven't posted in like a year! Where you been???


----------



## Mags (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=11946&photo=2

Hey guys, this one isnt a bodybuilder, she's that famous US tennis star Serena.
Thats awful, its never about woman being bigger than blokes.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=11946&photo=2
> 
> Hey guys, this one isnt a bodybuilder, she's that famous US tennis star Serena.
> Thats awful, its never about woman being bigger than blokes.


 
She looks a bit too manly.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=11946&photo=2
> 
> Hey guys, this one isnt a bodybuilder, she's that famous US tennis star Serena.
> Thats awful, its never about woman being bigger than blokes.



Jesus H Christ!  

I wish I had arms like her.


----------



## fufu (Jun 27, 2006)

Mags said:
			
		

> http://www.imagebeaver.com/view.php?mode=gallery&g=11946&photo=2
> 
> Hey guys, this one isnt a bodybuilder, she's that famous US tennis star Serena.
> Thats awful, its never about woman being bigger than blokes.



That's supposed to be a joke, right? That's not Serena.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 27, 2006)

I think its photoshopped


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 27, 2006)

It was a joke, but that photo is not photoshopped.
That lady is really that big. Someone posted her website a while ago.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 27, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It was a joke, but that photo is not photoshopped.
> That lady is really that big. Someone posted her website a while ago.


----------



## MoJoJoJo747 (Jun 28, 2006)

WOOOOOOWWWWW


She is hot   man loooollllll


----------



## assassin (Jun 28, 2006)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> This one's hot




why do u think a woman with these muscles in her chest hot??   ..... look at her triceps...lol


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 28, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> why do u think a woman with these muscles in her chest hot??   ..... look at her triceps...lol




She's lesbian...her tastes are probably different than yours.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> She's lesbian...her tastes are probably different than yours.




I'm willing to bet we taste alot of the same things.


----------



## assassin (Jun 29, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> She's lesbian...her tastes are probably different than yours.




  lol


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet we taste alot of the same things.



nice pun


----------



## seth042280 (Jun 29, 2006)

holy crap I need to hit the gym more .


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2006)

wow!


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 30, 2006)

thats what I'm screaming!


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's some more of Jamie Eason.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2006)

hey whadday know my jaw dropped and so did my dick....





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> god she's fucking ugly!!!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 1, 2006)

absolutely disgusting


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> wow!




more


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 8, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> wow!


Jamie is one of the sweetest and nicest women you'll ever meet. She is a doll.


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 9, 2006)

Come off it , she's not that bad!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 9, 2006)

get your fucking glasses checked. it isnt the body that freaked me out. The face looks like a bulldog. She looks like she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch coming down. She got hit with a Mack truck and she hit back with that face. She looks like the Joker. She has Jay Leno chin problems. She is fucking ugly. She's fugly.
Above her, Jamie, now dats a spicy meatball!!!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 9, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> get your fucking glasses checked. it isnt the body that freaked me out. The face looks like a bulldog. She looks like she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch coming down. She got hit with a Mack truck and she hit back with that face. She looks like the Joker. She has Jay Leno chin problems. She is fucking ugly. She's fugly.
> Above her, Jamie, now dats a spicy meatball!!!!!


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 9, 2006)

> get your fucking glasses checked. it isnt the body that freaked me out. The face looks like a bulldog. She looks like she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch coming down. She got hit with a Mack truck and she hit back with that face. She looks like the Joker. She has Jay Leno chin problems. She is fucking ugly. She's fugly.
> Above her, Jamie, now dats a spicy meatball!!!!!



tRuE StOrY


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2006)

*WOW!*


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 9, 2006)

she truely is a perfect 10


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2006)

woah, I thought I was good looking.


			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *WOW!*


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2006)

RexStunnahH said:
			
		

> ^ Agreed
> 
> Those chics  push themselves alot more than alot of guys I see in the gym......I like a chick with meat on her bones!




Screw that.  Fuck hard work and fuck them!  Theres a line you gotta draw at some point.  I like some meat.  Yep I said "some" and these woMEN have more than most.  

These woMEN are utterly horrible and have really got to get another hobby.  Shit, if their looks havent scared you off wait until you hear their voices.

In any case, has anyone ever fucked one?  I saw a vid of stileproject of a guy fucking one of these woMEN and her clit was pretty damn big.  I wonder if her enlargement of her clit makes sex more enjoyable..


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> wow!


*Yuck!!!!*


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> she truely is a perfect 10


 Not a chance....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2006)

Foreman your avitar is scary! Reminds me of the mask I tried on last week, except the one I tried on was white.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not a chance....



you no like....whats more "foreman like" then?


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> you no like....whats more "foreman like" then?



Big assed mamasitas.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 17, 2006)

figures


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 2, 2006)

more


----------



## mrmark (Aug 7, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> more



she is amazing


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *Yuck!!!!*



whats wrong with u


----------



## DOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Richie1888 said:


> whats wrong with u


Hey! We'll have none of that gay bashing here at IM!


----------



## studen77 (Aug 24, 2006)

Man I'd feel like a *ag going out with one of those women (not all of them..some of the pics are hot) but the muscular ones...hell I'd feel like i'm touching on a guy for *oodness sake!! THe only muscle that she needs to be flexing is MINE!!!


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> wow!




whos thats whats her name ?


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 27, 2006)

Jamie Eason

http://www.jamieeason.com/

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=70928199


----------



## mrmark (Aug 27, 2006)

lnvanry said:


> Jamie Eason
> 
> http://www.jamieeason.com/
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=70928199



oh man. she is stunning


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 27, 2006)

thats why I post her.


----------

